
Anatomy of LinkedIn Options Bet That Probably Lost Money: Chart - princeb
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-13/anatomy-of-linkedin-options-bet-that-probably-lost-money-chart
======
princeb
posted in reference to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11895582](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11895582)

